
PM at Microsoft (2005) - lancefisher
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/techtalk/2005/12/16/pm-at-microsoft/
======
coverband
Yep, this one's a classic. When asked to explain what I did in my day job, I
used to refer to Sinofsky's example: "I'm a program manager, that is, somebody
that neither programs nor manages anyone."

------
yen223
Steven Sinofsky, there's a name I haven't heard in a while.

